# Apothecary/Potion bottles SET DESIGN.... Easy accessories to bring your scene to life!



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, I'm already a member of your channel but I missed this one. I like! A good idea! You'll make it to 1000 and beyond for sure! 👍 🎃


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Si-cotik said:


> Oh, I'm already a member of your channel but I missed this one. I like! A good idea! You'll make it to 1000 and beyond for sure! 👍 🎃


 Thank you for your support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

Watched your vids on the potion bottles creations. Enjoyed the techniques you showed. I'm inspired to dig out my existing ones and make them even better. Good stuff!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

That’s awesome and the whole point of making videos in hopes of inspiring and, sharing with others. Thank you for watching!


----------

